# Cabinets done in 1995



## Hissing Cobra (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I was a full time Professional house painter from 1987 - 2001 and then I exited the profession for another career in the Green Industry. However, I've kept my skills and continue to due side work to this very day. Anyway, I thought I'd show pictures of my kitchen cabinets that I did back in 1995 to see what you all think of the color scheme.

When I first moved into this house, the cabinets and drawers/doors were clear coated Birch wood with Gold hardware and the back splash tile was Pink! Sorry, no pic's but I can assure you that it was ugly! 

At that same time, my wife and I bought a Kitchen table set with Windsor back chairs that featured a clear coated table and clear coated seats on the chairs, with Hunter Green on the backing of the seats so I gave thought to have the cabinets match. 

After re-doing the tile to the Hunter Green/Biscuit White, I decided to do the cabinet boxes with a coat of Benjamin Moore's interior oil based "Underbody" that I had tinted to Gray, and Benjamin Moore's Satin Impervo Oil Paint in Hunter Green. The doors and drawer fronts were done with Minwax clear polyurethane in satin. I also de-greased the hardware and painted it Satin Black. When done, I decided to do the walls with Benjamin Moore's Latex Regal Eggshell (now Regal Select Eggshell) in Linen White. 

Yes, the cabinets look Black but I can assure you that they're Hunter Green and if you saw them in person you'd agree. They came out smooth as can be and the finish has held up even with our two daughters that we've raise here since they were born.

I've loved them ever since and I'm a firm believer in the Benjamin Moore oil based Satin Impervo but sadly I think it's becoming a thing of the past if it already hasn't done so. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Good old oil paint. Looks like it was done just yesterday. Incredible. I actually like the colour scheme .


----------



## HuskyPaintStore (10 mo ago)

Hissing Cobra said:


> I've loved them ever since and I'm a firm believer in the Benjamin Moore oil based Satin Impervo but sadly I think it's becoming a thing of the past if it already hasn't done so.


Satin Impervo may not be available in a few states due to that state's individual VOC regulations but it is still available in many states. Well, it's normally available. Satin Impervo is one of those products that has been impossible to get the last few months. You never realize how popular a product is until no one has it and suddenly you are fielding call after call of people looking for it.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks great!

I’ve only used latex interior trim paint 3 times since the 1980s when first starting my biz, and Satin Impervo as well as the discontinued alkyd Impervo high gloss have always been my go-to paints for trim and brush-grade cabinet finishes, as well as regularly having used them on level 5 drywall, and have sprayed a ton of them as well. I’ve gotten well over 25 years out of Satin Impervo before it required repainting. Prior to being discontinued, SaniFlat oil was my go-to favorite for flat drywall finishes and Dulamel eggshell oil was another favorite for drywall. 

I used premium 100% acrylic interior trim paint for the first time 2 weeks ago in my own home and looks like chit in comparison to Satin Impervo, no matter how meticulous the prep and application was. I’m almost tempted to break out to Festool sanders, buzz it all down, and redo everything in Satin Impervo..seriously. A good Satin Impervo finish is a difficult act to follow.


----------

